
Show HN: NeedProgrammer – The internet's simplest software job board - muxlab
https://needprogrammer.com
======
fiatjaf
When I read "simplest" I thought I wouldn't have to fill a sign up form, but
it wasn't the case.

------
DrScump
Whatever Bay Area city I enter, it shows the same S.F. postings.

